
Cooling of levitated nanoparticle–10x8th atoms–to motional quantum ground state - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/01/29/science.aba3993
======
bookofjoe
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/01/levitating-sand-
esca...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/01/levitating-sand-escapes-
classical-world-enters-quantum-ground-state/)

